# Curioso



## Interista (15 Settembre 2012)

Perche' farlo di nascosto? E allora eccomi qua....


----------



## Blu71 (15 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto "cugino"


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Settembre 2012)

benvenuto se ti comporti bene non avrai problemi


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Settembre 2012)

ciao benvenuto


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Pamparulez (16 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto, quest'anno facciamo a gara a chi arriva prima a 40?


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuto cuginastro


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

Ho già avuto da ridire con te comunque benvenuto


----------

